

The Ultimate Bubble? - navanit
http://www.vanityfair.com/politics/features/2009/02/wolff200902?printable=true&currentPage=all

======
mynameishere
US long-term treasuries are the ultimate bubble. When that one pops, history
will be decided.

------
ksvs
This article is dated February 2009. It's still 2008. Print is so messed up...

~~~
sethg
Everybody wants to live in the future.

IIRC when a magazine has "February 2009" on the cover, it really means "take
this off the newsstand by March 2009".

------
biohacker42
Why would the investors of P.E. continue to give up 2% in a deflationary
environment when it could be year before the markets rise again?

~~~
gojomo
The impression I got from the article is no new money is being pledged; PE
firms are just calling in previous investments.

Those investors (like homeowners and the occasional VC limited partner) could
default on their pledges, but that might prove even more costly -- in
reputation, in loss of their other monies already stuck at the PE firm, etc.

